# Lesser / Greater Hedgehog Tenrec



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

I just read a Hedgehog and Tenrec specialist's post about people usually confusing the two species. 

Lesser Hedgehog Tenrecs and Greater Hedgehog Tenrecs looks alot like hedgehogs, hence the name Hedgehog, but they aren't related at all. They require same care, (sort of) have the same diet, and same day/night schedules. 

Tenrecs are bathed in chinchilla sand, instead of water though, where as hedgehogs aren't allowed in sand. 

Now a thought crossed my mind.. 

What's the possibility of actually owning a Tenrec, thinking it's a hedgehog, but meantime, the seller mislabled it, or didn't even know the difference either. 

I think that would be a scary mix up to be honest. 

So what's the chances of our kids being Tenrecs 😂


----------



## akitka (Aug 10, 2018)

Tenrecs are indeed a fascinating animal and a great example of convergent evolution, however mixing them up with a hedgehog would be fairly unlikely I think. They have very different looking faces and very different care. They hibernate for the winter, aren’t fed cat food, etc. Your boy is definitely a hedgehog!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

They are fascinating, but according to the specialist's post, it states that they do eat a high quality cat food, unseasoned meats, fruits, veggies, and a big variety of insects like mealworms. I'll send a link to the post so that you can look at it.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=731711930297544&substory_index=0&id=612411435560928

And the hibernation is called Torpor (such a cute name for it, if I ever get a Tenrec, I'm gonna call it Torpor, for a male of course &#128514;.)

To be honest, this is the first time I've read about Tenrecs, I've only seen their names around on exotic animal sites. I've never done any research, this was just something interesting I read and thought about sharing it.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm not familiar with Lesser Tenrecs, but hibernation & torpor are actually two different things; it's not just another word for it. They are similar, but; hibernation is a voluntary state, torpor is more an involuntary or unplanned state. Torpor generally lasts for a short period; some species will enter a state of torpor based on food availability alone - even if its just a 24 hour nap. It's pretty easy to wake an animal who has entered a state of torpor up; whereas animals who have entered a state of true hibernation are essentially dead to the world around them. 

Hedgehogs also can have sand baths; and there's much anecdotal evidence (Unfortunately we don't have scientific evidence for many aspects of hedgehog care) to suggest its benefits.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

That makes sense, since they said you can still do everything you usually do with the Tenrec even when it is in Torpor.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If you use proper sand such as prorep dessert sand which has been filtered to make safe with no added dyes, then sand baths are comepletly safe and help with things like mite prevention and getting rid of dead skin ect. Some hedgehogs will use it as a litter tray as well as a sand bath, the ones that do this shouldnt be offered a sand bath all the time. As their ancestors are from the dessert sand baths are natural for them. Depending on how your hedgehog reacts and uses it, depends on how much you offer it. Those who use it for both at the same time only get it weekly, others can have it daily/every other day, and some people feel they should only get them once a month. 
Chinchilla sand isnt good to use, its too dusty, and it can contain talcum which is defiantly not good for hedgehogs, but if people want to use it they should only use is every other week. However water baths still may needed to clean them properly, becuse you know they are pets not wild animlas that are covered in who knows what. 

Theres also this diatomaceous earth. Food grade. The diatomaceous earth is also a mite preventation, and by getting the food grade one it makes it totally safe if your hedgehog should end up ingesting it. This can be offered weekly, every 2 weeks or monthly depending on you. 

Some people mix the two, although most people use one or the other. 

Teneracs are generally only offered sand baths, and its the same giving it to them as it is to out pygmy hedgehogs.
Teneracs and pygmy hedgehog care is very similar in certain aspects and totally differnt in others, the food is the same though, so is the bonding process their enclousres are similar. And some of their needs are different. 
Teneracs make just as great pets as pygmy hedgehogs, I cant remember which way round it is but I'm sure one is smaller than the other. 

I am not startig a debate over sand baths and what sand to use or if water baths are wrong or not, so anyone who wants to try, I will not bother saying anything back.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Have you had a Tenrec before? I told my mom about them and she wants to get me one. 
(I'm not totally on board with that since my hog takes up most of my time, and I'm scared to try other pets. Especially exotics.)


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm not getting into a sand vs water bath debate haha, I just want to clarify that there is a difference between chinchilla *sand* and *dust*. Some poor quality dusts contain talc, yes. Chinchilla *sand* however, if from a high quality brand, is perfectly safe to use and is absolutely of no danger to your hedgehog. My hog - and many others - have access to sand baths every day and others can do the same; it's really not a concern, theres no need to limit them to a weekly/bi-weekly offering.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I did a great deal of research into them, I have friends who own them, but I had to make a choice between a pygmy and tenerac because of the limited space I have in my room, as well as money. I did look after one for my friend though it was great. If you have the space, time and money, they make amazing pets just like pygmys make amaing pets.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Alright, thank you! I'll see when the time is right when I'm older, got my own place and stuff. I might then consider getting one. But my time is patched up between school, work and taking care of my current hog. Getting another pet now will only add problems to the mix. But I'll definitely keep in mind that they make good pets! Thank you for the information!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Brooke, I recommend joining some Facebook groups to learn about tenrecs and their care, Everything Tenrecs is good and there’s also Terrific Tenrecs.

I’m hoping to be able to have a lesser tenrec later this year when new babies will be born (they only breed once a year unlike APH). I’ve been wanting one for a couple years but I’ve been concentrating on the care of my APH and learning everything I can about them before I start caring for a lesser tenrec.

I’m still learning about them myself but here are some more points to consider that haven’t been mentioned yet...

They are semi-arboreal so do require things to climb on inside their enclosures unlike a APH. The two are completely different species (they just so happened to evolve (convergent evolution) with the same defense mechanism of having quills, this is more like their second defence though, with biting being their first and unlike a APH whose quills are their main defence. They also live much longer (approx 10-12 years) so this is another thing to consider.

Their diet is similar but insects are a total necessity and they need a variety not just mealworms (a APH should also be offered a variety too), so if you are not comfortable feeding live insects (or housing them) then a lesser might not be the right pet. Lessers are also at risk of developing MBD (metabolic bones disease) if they are not fed a correct and balanced diet. 

Definitely check out the Facebook groups I suggested and Hedgehogs of Asgards blog/Facebook page as well (she has a pair of Lessers as well as a common tenrec and different species of hedgehogs). Tori Lynn on YouTube also has done many videos on lesser tenrec care too. I have learnt so much from both of these owners


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you Yukidama's mamma, I'll definitely look into everything, but I'm sure I'll have to wait till I'm capable of caring for more. I'll definitely check out the sites and channels, I appreciate it alot!


----------

